# State of the Diesel: What’s Due and What’s Coming After That



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

A very interesting article on the current state of diesel engine Technology and the potential gas mileage gains to be had. The article includes a detailed list of diesel models coming to the US in the near future. The Cruze diesel is prominently featured in the article, including a photo.

Selected quotes:

*Coming Models:*



> ...Some we know about. Mercedes-Benz is bringing in anS-Class diesel during the 2012 model year, whenVolkswagen will add diesel versions of its redesignedBeetle and Passat. Chevrolet has already announced a diesel engine will be offered in the compact Cruzesedan in calendar-year 2013. Jeep is planning a diesel for the Grand Cherokee, and Mazda has hinted a diesel will be coming--possibly in a redesigned Mazda 6sedan--in the same timeframe. That’s also roughly when diesel versions of the Audi A6, A7, A8, and Q5are expected...


*Gas Mileage Advances:
*


> ...Just how much might each of these diesel advancements add in terms of fuel economy? According to a chart published by Bosch reflecting a Volkswagen Golf-sized vehicle with a 134-horsepower engine that gets 44 mpg, downsizing and a start-stop system could bring a 36-percent gain to 60 mpg. Cylinder reduction would add another eight percent for 65 mpg. Adding a hybrid system might result in another 12 percent gain, not a particularly impressive increase for the cost involved. But the bottom line is that the four advances together could result in a small family car that gets a stunning 73 mpg...



Link to article below: State of the Diesel Art--Part II: What*

State of the Diesel Art--Part II: What’s Due and What’s Coming After That
*








*Chevrolet has announced that the Cruze will be available with a diesel engine starting in calendar-year 2013. *​State of the Diesel Art--Part II: What


----------

